# Hello :) Happy 2013 - Help with finding trainer for Service dog.



## gwimm (Jan 8, 2013)

:help:My name is Germaine and I live in Southern California and Vancouver BC Canada - I have to travel a great deal (every 2 weeks). 
I have MS, Ischemia and Epilepsy (frontal lobe-) and I am in dire need of a kind well educated and above board trainer for my 8 month old German Shepard Zelda. She is super intelligent and I was told from a very solid working line in Germany (mum was imported and 1 month later gave birth to her).
She is extremely driven and loves to please loves people and her other dog buddies that live with us. 
But I need to get her trained as a medical assist dog ASAP as I will need her in the coming years to take over my love Yuri who is going to retire in about 2 years to "family pet status" for my kids (he's half way there we have 5 kids).
We wanted to send her to be trained as I have days when I can't do very much especially with my MS relapses- I don't need a seizure alert - I need an assist dog who can help me when I have a seizure or pass out and hit the floor- Most places I have called bred their own dogs, very few have had good things to say about GS being assist dogs of any kind  , So I was hoping that someone could put me in contact with a really reputable trainer - in any state- at this point where I could send her to be trained. Thank you for any help
and I would like to wish everyone a Happy Healthy and Peaceful 2013


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Germaine, and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry I don't know of anyone to recommend in your area, but I moved your thread to the Service Dog Forum. I'm hoping more people with expertise in working with assistance dogs will be able to give you some help in locating a trainer. I also changed the title of your thread to something more specific. 

And Happy 2013 to you too!


----------

